# Toys for goats?



## mlw987m

What kind of toys do you give a goat? My two rescues seem bored but uninterested in any ball I give them, maybe because they are adults? They never had too much interaction with humans other than the occasional feeding


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

They like table tops for sure!!  My husband made them a SOLID wooden table for them to jump on top of and they play "King of the Mountain"  on it...but you can get old wooden wire rolls, the big ones etc.  Large trees trucks, stumps...they love to climb and jump for sure!!  So anything thats sturdy is good.   I will give them tree branches from time to time..cuz they also like to strip the bark off anything they can...keeps em busy!!  and my trees alive!!


----------



## glenolam

Tree stumps arranged at different heights work well - I made a balance beam out of 2 stumps and a 2x4 and they love it.

Rock piles, little tykes cubes, slides, very large electric wire spools....pretty much anything they can climb on or through!

Here's some really good older threads about what people have:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6305
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5584

good luck and have fun!


----------



## TheSheepGirl

You can also throw a couple of empty cleaned out milk jugs and sticks. You can also give them balls and other things to kick and throw around.

Ours love the lawn chairs we have and also the table on the patio.


----------



## peachick

here is a toy I made for my guys.....
an empty coffee can... cut about 12 small holes in it
put a cup of sweet feed inside it .....  keeps them busy!




DSC_0007 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0017 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## whetzelmomma

LOVE this idea!! 
Here's a stand I just recently made...


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

We have an excess of very large rocks that they are very happy to climb on, and I think it helps keep their hooves in shape too.


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie

Firewood, just make a big pile like a bond fire.  They will climb, butt it, push, rub there horns etc.


----------



## savingdogs

I don't have a picture but my son used three pallets to make a "bridge" and they play king-of-the-mountain on it all the time. It is their favorite thing. The three pallets were free and a 13-year-old was able to construct it, so you could probably use just about anything you have to make some sort of sturdy little climbing toy. We just had pallets handy.

We also a little place ours can jump off a little hill and they like to go round and round doing that, like showing off. I think they like that there are two levels.


----------



## FarmerDenise

You guys really got me thinking. Now I am going to have to go and make some toys for my girls. We have some large stumps I can try and put in their pasture. I had considered giving them some jugs, especially since I use one to bring their feed and they always stick their head in it. 
We plan on moving the pasture, so what ever we provide for them to play on, has to be easy to move.

They do have their little house to jump on top of and a shallow box that I filled with hay. They often sleep in it. I also make piles of branches for them, but I also remove them since SO doesn't like them left in the field. They have a hard plastic ball that gets moved around. I had given them a dog toy that they seemed to like, but SO says it's a dog toy and belongs to the dog 
So I guess I'll have to go and look for a "goat" toy


----------



## eenie114

Anything they can jump on.


----------



## Kaitie09

We have old tires that are partially buried in the ground. The goats love to stand on them. We also bought an old picnic table on Craigslist and reinforced it a bit. We put it on flat ground and when it is nice out, you will see all three of ours trying to fit on the top to soak up the sun.


----------



## Vflowing

Hi, I'm new here. I've read that old tires (in decent shape), I/2 of them buried upright are great climbing/jumping toys. Since they are natural climbers and jumpers this makes sense to me...I'm going to try it.


----------

